# ShortCuts



## Graham (Feb 1, 2010)

The Shocking Truth!...too much hyperbole. We do answer some electrical usage questions and, we look at some stain problems. A new book by David Thiel exudes confidence for woodworkers and we introduce a two-part Tool Test on the new Delta 46-460 Midi Lathe, take a look!

-- 
The very best is the least that I can do
Graham McCulloch
www.shortcuts.ns.ca/column


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 11, 2010)

Graham seems that all of your comments here (almost all 184 of them) hawk your website: "SHORTCUTS".  I personally think your website has some great value and merit and I suggest that you lobby the boss here to make you/SHORTCUTS a "sticky" at the top of the "woodworkers" threads.:


----------



## Graham (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Bud, not sure what a "sticky" is but maybe you could put in a vote for me.
Graham


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 11, 2010)

Take a look TB!  Is that idea do-able or is that a no-no here. Sure would be a handy site to cruise for a lot of people.  Probably ought to swap links too.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bud, Graham is a supporting member and the posts he's made has been a great resource. I don't think putting his posts as a sticky would be a problem, but he updates it periodicaly and it links to all other (older) posts. I think Graham does a great job and I look forward to new installments. 

Graham, thanks for your support of this site. DIYers like you make this a nice place to visit.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 12, 2010)

Stickied. I'll un-sticky every month and re-sticky the new one.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice, I like Grahams site...and he has always been a good addition.:


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice site Graham!


----------



## Graham (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you

Graham


----------



## wseand (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all,
New to the site.  You have a great website Graham, concise and to the point.  Thanks for sharing your vast knowledge with the rest of us.  


Garry Owen


----------



## Graham (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Gary


----------

